# PE review course in Fremont, CA



## rchen (Jan 18, 2011)

I have $50 off coupon from Excel Test Prep. You will need to call 510 490 7000 to redeem the coupon code. Here is the code: 8552255015. They offer PE(civil), PE(mechanical), and PE(electrical power).


----------



## NorCalEng (Jan 20, 2011)

When did you attend? What did you attend for? What is your take on the class? Would you recommend?


----------



## rchen (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually, I haven't taken their PE class yet. I am planning to take it in October for PE Electrical power. I took their EIT review coures and I liked it. They didn't offer the electrical PE review course until this Spring for April exam.


----------



## sslove (Mar 3, 2011)

I am taking the Excel PE EE course now. The course started two weeks ago, and so far, I find it extremely refreshing. Very to the point. It's all about passing the exam. If the rest of the course is anything like the beginning, I will definitely pass this exam.

Gosh, I have taken this exam twice before. I need to pass this exam this time!


----------

